# Photobucket pics missing



## Nod (Jun 7, 2010)

I've noticed a couple of times now, that when someone posts pictures from photobucket it says "Photo deleted or removed".  Is there some reason that I can't see them?  There are posts from folks describing their opinion and I can see them but not the original pics in the post!


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2010)

Chances are that you are probably looking at older threads/posts where over time people have in the end changed things. Might be they have moved to another online provider and deleted the content of the photobucket, or just reorganised the photobucket and thus invalidating the links.

Most times people don't bother to go back and edit threads to upgrade the new links unless the person is still active on teh forum and the thread in active use.


----------



## Nod (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks, that makes sense !


----------



## TekGino (Jun 9, 2010)

The other day, I accidentally clicked "tag all"
and deleted a bunch of pictures from my photobucket.
I had to go back, and upload all the ones that were
deleted on this forum. (thread by thread) I think I'm all
caught up now.


----------

